# Anyone on Canyon???



## mann2

Anyway sharing mine. Just built it up yesterday.


----------



## cannonf600

My 2013 Ultimate CF


----------



## cannonf600

My 2014 Ultimate AL SLX


----------



## FrankGold

Hi, I fancied a change from the S-Works Venge as I wasn't tempted by the new VIAS so I opted for the 2016 Canyon Aeroad CF SLX 9.0 Team. Its got Mavic CXR's, 11 speed Shimano Di2 52/36. Its a size L with a Canon 110mm integrated bar and stem. Dura ace pedals with a Specialised Chicane saddle. Rides very similar to the Venge only the front end is stiffer thanks to the integrated set up. Very fast and smooth bike. Very happy with it, its a nice replacement for the Venge as its got to go to fill the hole left in my bank account!!! The Venge is a 56cm frame.


----------



## Merc

FrankGold said:


> Hi, I fancied a change from the S-Works Venge as I wasn't tempted by the new VIAS so I opted for the 2016 Canyon Aeroad CF SLX 9.0 Team. Its got Mavic CXR's, 11 speed Shimano Di2 52/36. Its a size L with a Canon 110mm integrated bar and stem. Dura ace pedals with a Specialised Chicane saddle. Rides very similar to the Venge only the front end is stiffer thanks to the integrated set up. Very fast and smooth bike. Very happy with it, its a nice replacement for the Venge as its got to go to fill the hole left in my bank account!!! The Venge is a 56cm frame.
> 
> View attachment 312977
> 
> View attachment 312978


Looks good. I bought a Venge ViAS this past June (received it in Oct. 2015) and have been happy with it so far. I wish Canyon was available to purchase in the US.


----------



## Tugboat

Seven weeks into ownership and I really love this bike.... the way it looks and the way it rides. 



*Edit: Apart from the seat which slid back on the rails during the ride before the photo was taken.


----------



## carbonLORD

I just flew back to Chicago with my Large Aeroad frameset 2 days ago. Had it sent 3 months ago to a friends place in Amsterdam that I was on a team with when I lived there in 2013/14. I had a 2013 58cm S-WORKS Venge for 3 years but always felt too tall up front. I race crits and wanted something more aggressive. I am 6'2" and at the tallest cusp for the Lg, but hate being on the smallest size for the XL so my hopes are this rides as well as my old 57cm, 2003 BMC SLT01. Making it a winter project for the new DuraAce Di2 but kept the ENVE 6.7's off the Venge, added Rotor 3D+ Mas Aero cranks and an Arione 00 saddle. Love the look so far. My fitter will fine tune in the meantime.


----------



## Rashadabd

carbonLORD said:


> I just flew back to Chicago with my Large Aeroad frameset 2 days ago. Had it sent 3 months ago to a friends place in Amsterdam that I was on a team with when I lived there in 2013/14. I had a 2013 58cm S-WORKS Venge for 3 years but always felt too tall up front. I race crits and wanted something more aggressive. I am 6'2" and at the tallest cusp for the Lg, but hate being on the smallest size for the XL so my hopes are this rides as well as my old 57cm, 2003 BMC SLT01. Making it a winter project for the new DuraAce Di2 but kept the ENVE 6.7's off the Venge, added Rotor 3D+ Mas Aero cranks and an Arione 00 saddle. Love the look so far. My fitter will fine tune in the meantime.
> 
> View attachment 316491


I definitely like the look. How's the weight, ride quality, etc.? I hear they will be selling in the U.S. by Spring 2017.


----------



## Rashadabd

I like the look of the disc equipped Aeroad. Rumor has that and a disc equipped Ultimate being released in the spring as well.










EB16: Canyon unmasks disc brake Ultimate CF SLX Disc & Aeroad CF SLX Disc - Bikerumor


----------



## carbonLORD

Rashadabd said:


> I definitely like the look. How's the weight, ride quality, etc.? I hear they will be selling in the U.S. by Spring 2017.


Not finished yet. Only waiting for the new Dura Ace Di2 (levers & derailleurs) which should be available in January (just one more month or so, just in time for winter  )

Weight is looking like it will end up just 15 lbs (6.8 Kilo). Without the KMC X11 SL chain, derailleurs and shifters it is 13.1 lbs.

I hope Canyon does make it to the US only for spare parts and warranty situations so I won't have to send it back to Germany, but knowing how fast Canyon is I bet 2017 orders wont be fulfilled until end of season or early 2018 and didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## Rashadabd

carbonLORD said:


> Not finished yet. Only waiting for the new Dura Ace Di2 (levers & derailleurs) which should be available in January (just one more month or so, just in time for winter  )
> 
> Weight is looking like it will end up just 15 lbs (6.8 Kilo). Without the KMC X11 SL chain, derailleurs and shifters it is 13.1 lbs.
> 
> I hope Canyon does make it to the US only for spare parts and warranty situations so I won't have to send it back to Germany, but knowing how fast Canyon is I bet 2017 orders wont be fulfilled until end of season or early 2018 and didn't want to wait that long.


Sounds like it will be a nice build. Canyon is definitely coming to the U.S.

https://cyclingtips.com/2016/05/canyon-bicycles-officially-announces-us-expansion/


----------



## dcorn

I've been waiting for manufacturers to come out with more disc aero bikes before I upgrade from my 2012 Tarmac. The ViAS is way too expensive in the Ultegra Di2 disc build, so the new disc Aeroad might be my next bike. Love the way it looks and the build is top notch for a very decent price.


----------



## Rashadabd

dcorn said:


> I've been waiting for manufacturers to come out with more disc aero bikes before I upgrade from my 2012 Tarmac. The ViAS is way to expensive in the Ultegra Di2 disc build, so the new disc Aeroad might be my next bike. Love the way it looks and the build is top notch for a very decent price.


I pretty much agree. It looks good. I am interested in seeing what the prices are when they start selling stateside early next year.

Canyon Goes All-In on Road Disc for 2017 - Peloton Magazine


----------



## carbonLORD

Finally. Dura Ace 9150.


----------



## Rashadabd

carbonLORD said:


> Finally. Dura Ace 9150.
> 
> View attachment 317956


Nice. How do you like it? I hear Canyon will be selling in the US in July. Maybe we can finally get a thread for them then (hint hint). I am interested in seeing what the options are and what the pricing will look like. 

Canyon to Begin US Sales in Late Summer 2017 | Bicycling


----------



## carbonLORD

I read in Bicycle Retailer News that Canyon pushed it back to 3rd quarter with 2018 frames and delivery next year. Gives me a year of exclusivity in Chicago for another season at least 

So far my impressions are, its nimble but the real test will be this weekend as we're slated to get into the 60°s.

I'll report back as time progresses.


----------



## Rashadabd

carbonLORD said:


> I read in Bicycle Retailer News that Canyon pushed it back to 3rd quarter with 2018 frames and delivery next year. Gives me a year of exclusivity in Chicago for another season at least
> 
> So far my impressions are, its nimble but the real test will be this weekend as we're slated to get into the 60°s.
> 
> I'll report back as time progresses.


Any updates/reviews on how the Canyon is performing?


----------



## kruger

New fulcrum "shoes" for Endurace CF 8.0 2014:


----------



## mann2

looks clean!


----------



## carbonLORD

Rashadabd said:


> Any updates/reviews on how the Canyon is performing?


Got a couple 100 kilometers on it now and still dialing in the fit but the bike corners very well and accelerates with minimal effort. No flex on climbing (I am 95Kg) and tracks very well. I set the rake outward as Canyon offers variable rake on the fork drop outs. I did this to avoid any possible toe overlap, lengthen the wheelbase and smooth out the ride.

I gradually played with seat post height and brought it a little lower and slammed the saddle forward since the Arione 00 is a long saddle and I have an aggressive drop on the bars. Most every bike I have ever owned works better under me with the saddle forward, or a 0 set back post.

Im swapping out my 4 year old ENVE 6.7's for some new 7.8's as soon as they become available, (back ordered 10 weeks from ENVE). Only other thing I will change now are the Conti GP4000's, too rigid. The new Vittoria Rubino Speed are more supple and lighter which will drop the bike just below 6.7Kg granted Ill be back around 6.9 kilo after the 7.8's are on.

Its a fast, solid build that I look forward to racing on this season but my fitness and results will speak louder than looks.


----------



## Rashadabd

carbonLORD said:


> Got a couple 100 kilometers on it now and still dialing in the fit but the bike corners very well and accelerates with minimal effort. No flex on climbing (I am 95Kg) and tracks very well. I set the rake outward as Canyon offers variable rake on the fork drop outs. I did this to avoid any possible toe overlap, lengthen the wheelbase and smooth out the ride.
> 
> I gradually played with seat post height and brought it a little lower and slammed the saddle forward since the Arione 00 is a long saddle and I have an aggressive drop on the bars. Most every bike I have ever owned works better under me with the saddle forward, or a 0 set back post.
> 
> Im swapping out my 4 year old ENVE 6.7's for some new 7.8's as soon as they become available, (back ordered 10 weeks from ENVE). Only other thing I will change now are the Conti GP4000's, too rigid. The new Vittoria Rubino Speed are more supple and lighter which will drop the bike just below 6.7Kg granted Ill be back around 6.9 kilo after the 7.8's are on.
> 
> Its a fast, solid build that I look forward to racing on this season but my fitness and results will speak louder than looks.


Thank you for the update. It sounds good so far. Looking forward to future details as you get your set-up fine tuned and to seeing what the U.S. pricing looks like.


----------



## FrankGold

Lovely finish carbonLORD, it looks great. You done well getting the weight of a 'L' under 7kg's, mine is coming in at 7.4kg's with the Mavic CXR's. Weather is generally crap here in Ireland so the exalith braking surface of the CXR's are worth the weigh penalty over a set of full carbon wheels.


----------



## TriCoach

*Handlebar width*



Rashadabd said:


> I definitely like the look. How's the weight, ride quality, etc.? I hear they will be selling in the U.S. by Spring 2017.



How do you like the handlebar width?


----------



## Redsoxx1918

Recently purchased a 2018 Ultimate CF SLX 9.0. Wow! What a great bike and what a great price. Coming from a Specialized Tarmac expert, I was looking to upgrade. To step up to the Specialized top end carbon frame, carbon wheels and Dura Ace put me into the S-Works Tarmac. Great bike but it’s $10,000!! This bike was half of that! I loved my Tarmac Expert but, wow, what a difference. Lighter...stiffer....accelerates faster and more comfortable. I only have 160 miles on it so far as I’ve been dodging snow storms. I took it out today but we are expecting a foot of snow tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankGold

New 2020 Canyon Aeroad seen out in public -

Veloptimal.com • Afficher le sujet - matos des pros


----------

